# HKS 55 wie kann ich es einstellen?



## mascha111 (17. September 2007)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand helfen? Ich finde HKS 55 in IIlustrator CS3 nicht. Es gibt viele Farbtafeln HKS E, N, Z... aber wo ist HKS 55? Wo kann ich es finden? Ich habe ein CMYK -Gelb und muss es wie geagt in HKS 55 umwandeln.
Ich bin eine Anfängerin was Farbeinsetllungen betrifft und leider war ich auch noch nie in so einem Forum. ..ich hoffe ich habe es richtig gemacht.
Vielen Dank an Unbekannt ins www!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. September 2007)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de.

Keine Sorge, du hast hier im Forum bisher alles richtig gemacht. 
Zum Thema: Wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast, gibt es mehrere HKS Farbtafeln.
Die angesprochenen Buchstaben stehen für unterschiedliche Papierarten:


 HKS E (Endlospapier)
     HKS K (Kunstdruckpapier)
     HKS N (Naturpapier)
     HKS Z (Zeitungspapier)
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/HKS-Farbfächer

Also frag am besten nochmal nach, auf welchem Papier das HKS 55 gedruckt werden soll,
da sich die verschiedenen Farbtöne schon arg unterscheiden werden.

Hier noch die CMYK-Werte für HKS 55:

N: 100, 0, 70, 0
K: 100, 0, 80, 30
E: 100, 0, 80, 30
Z: 90, 0, 55, 0

und RGB:
#007755

In diesem Sinne
Liebe Grüße

Markus


----------



## mascha111 (17. September 2007)

Danke dir für die antwort. wieso gibt es denn auch cmyk für HKS hm so ganz verstehe ich es noch nicht. Muß es nicht immer ein Volltonwert sein? Alos Z auch 100, 0, 55, 0?
N: 100, 0, 70, 0
K: 100, 0, 80, 30
E: 100, 0, 80, 30
Z: 90, 0, 55, 0
wenn ich also weiß welches papier es ist und welcher farbwerte in CMYK kann ich diesen wert auch einfach einstellen und muss gar nicht auf HKS umstellen? Wird es dann nicht verfälscht?
Die Farben sind ja in den HKS Skalen wirklich sehr unterschiedlich da dachte ich nicht einmal das es das gleiche sei. 
Ich brauche also einen Farbfächer HKS um die Farbe einschätzen zu können?
Und in HKS gibt es einfach weniger Farben ja?
Ich danke dir sehr für deine Antwort und Hilfe
grüße mascha


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. September 2007)

Hallo,
Zu deiner Frage mit dem Volltonwert. einfach gesprochen Nein es muß nicht immer 100% sein.
Den die CMYK werte sind nur annäherungen an den Volltonwert. Wenn man den Wert genau in CMYK simulieren könnte brauchte man die unter umständen teurer variante einer Volltonfarbe ja nicht.
Volltonfarben (mal abgesehen von Volltonfarben aus dem CMYK Raum) sind vorgemischte Farben die einem Patent unterliegen.
Ja du solltest bevor du die Farbe drucken läßt dir diese auf einem Fächer anschauen da es sonst zu überraschungen kommen kann wenn du davon ausgehst was du in den Farbtabellen von Illustartor siehst.

Hier nochmal was zum allgemeinen Verständnis:
Es ist grundsätzlich egal welche Farbe du in Illustartor oder einem anderen Programm dem Bereich den du in dieser bestimmten Farbe drucken möchtest zuweist. Also du kannst dem Bereich auch ein 100% Magenta geben wenn du diese Farbe sonst nirgends im Dokument verwendest und dem Drucker mitteilst das du die Seperation Magenta in HKS 55 gedruckt haben möchtest. Es immer noch der Drucker der die Farbe in den jeweiligen Farbturm der Druckmaschine kippt.

Was die Farbunterschiede betrifft, diese kommen durch das unetrschiedliche Papier zustande. Deshalb ist auch das immer nur ein Anhaltswert in den Fächern da du oft ein ganz anderes Papier verwendest als das der Fächer.

Wenn du eine größere Farbauswahl an Sonderfarben haben möchtest so kannst du dir auch noch die Pantone farben anschauen. Pantone ist das amerikanische Konkurenzprodukt zu HKS.

Viele Grüße und ich hoffe dich jetzt nicht zu arg verwirrt zu haben.


----------



## mascha111 (19. September 2007)

toll danke.
habe nun hks auch in cmyk umgewandelt. in der indesigndatei einmal das logo cmyk geladen und schrift im gleichen farbton wie das logo aber eben in indesgn angelegt und als pdf exportiert. jetzt sagt der drucker die gelbtöne des logos und der schrift seien unterschiedlich?!
oh man. kann mir jemand schnell antworten? bitte?
danke mascha
ps weiß jemand ein schönes buch übers drucken- druckvorlagen farben usw?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. September 2007)

Hi,
also wenn du nun das in CMYk drucken läßt dann solltest du auch in beiden Programen genau den gleichen CMYK Wert angeben und nicht nach der Farbwarnehmung über deinen Bildschirm gehen.
Anderst kann ich mir sonst den unetrschiedlichen Gelbwert nicht vorstellen.
Für de nPDF export nimmst du am besten den X-3. X-3 ist Fogra Standart udn somit geht da schonmal weniger schief als mit anderen PDF Formaten.

Gruß


----------



## mascha111 (19. September 2007)

danke dirty so hab ichs auch gemacht ich glaube der drucker hat was versemmelt.
vielen dank für die netten antworten.
lg mascha


----------

